# I can't start wifi interface

## kurth4cker

I installed Gentoo but I can't connect wifi.

My wifi card is supported and I can load it.

https://imgur.com/AqPUFmf

wpa_supplicant don't start:

```

 * Could not find a wireless interface

 * ERROR: wpa_supplicant failed to start

```

That is lspci output:

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Atom/Celeron/Pentium Processor x5-E8000/J3xxx/N3xxx Series SoC Transaction Register (rev 35)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Atom/Celeron/Pentium Processor x5-E8000/J3xxx/N3xxx Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 35)

00:0b.0 Signal processing controller: Intel Corporation Atom/Celeron/Pentium Processor x5-E8000/J3xxx/N3xxx Series Power Management Controller (rev 35)

00:13.0 SATA controller: Intel Corporation Atom/Celeron/Pentium Processor x5-E8000/J3xxx/N3xxx Series SATA Controller (rev 35)

00:14.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation Atom/Celeron/Pentium Processor x5-E8000/J3xxx/N3xxx Series USB xHCI Controller (rev 35)

00:1a.0 Encryption controller: Intel Corporation Atom/Celeron/Pentium Processor x5-E8000/J3xxx/N3xxx Series Trusted Execution Engine (rev 35)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation Atom/Celeron/Pentium Processor x5-E8000/J3xxx/N3xxx Series High Definition Audio Controller (rev 35)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Atom/Celeron/Pentium Processor x5-E8000/J3xxx/N3xxx Series PCI Express Port #1 (rev 35)

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Atom/Celeron/Pentium Processor x5-E8000/J3xxx/N3xxx Series PCI Express Port #3 (rev 35)

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Atom/Celeron/Pentium Processor x5-E8000/J3xxx/N3xxx Series PCI Express Port #4 (rev 35)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation Atom/Celeron/Pentium Processor x5-E8000/J3xxx/N3xxx Series PCU (rev 35)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation Atom/Celeron/Pentium Processor x5-E8000/J3xxx/N3xxx SMBus Controller (rev 35)

02:00.0 Network controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8723DE 802.11b/g/n PCIe Adapter

03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 15)

```

And modinfo:

```

filename:       /lib/modules/5.10.52-gentoo-dist/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/realtek/rtw88/rtw88_8723de.ko

license:        Dual BSD/GPL

description:    Realtek 802.11n wireless 8723de driver

author:         Realtek Corporation

alias:          pci:v000010ECd0000D723sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

depends:        rtw88_pci,rtw88_8723d

retpoline:      Y

intree:         Y

name:           rtw88_8723de

vermagic:       5.10.52-gentoo-dist SMP mod_unload 

```

Note: My cards driver is rtw88_8723de.

[Moderator edit: changed [quote] tags to [code] tags to preserve output layout. -Hu]

----------

## Zucca

Maybe your interface isn't named wlan0?

Run

```
ip addr | egrep '^[0-9]+:'
```

to list your network interfaces.

Paste the output here too.

----------

## kurth4cker

I connected by usb tethering on phone.

```

1: lo: <LOOPBACK,UP,LOWER_UP> mtu 65536 qdisc noqueue state UNKNOWN group default qlen 1000

2: eno1: <NO-CARRIER,BROADCAST,MULTICAST,UP> mtu 1500 qdisc pfifo_fast state DOWN group default qlen 1000

5: enp0s20u1: <BROADCAST,MULTICAST,UP,LOWER_UP> mtu 1500 qdisc pfifo_fast state UNKNOWN group default qlen 1000

```

[Moderator edit: changed [quote] tags to [code] tags to preserve output layout. -Hu]

----------

## NeddySeagoon

kurth4cker,

You need kernel support. 

What does 

```
dmesg | grep usb0
```

tell after your phone has been connected for 10 seconds or so.

You should get an interface called usb0, then udev may change its name.

If usb0 does not appear, your kernel has NDIS support missing.

Its been a while but I think its 

```
CONFIG_USB_NET_RNDIS_HOST=m
```

----------

## kurth4cker

usb tethering no have a problem. I'am writing from gentoo with tethering connection.

```

  403.461065] rndis_host 1-1:1.0 usb0: register 'rndis_host' at usb-0000:00:14.0-1, RNDIS device, f6:29:bc:bb:d9:c0

[  403.470384] rndis_host 1-1:1.0 enp0s20u1: renamed from usb0

[ 2020.674417] rndis_host 1-1:1.0 usb0: register 'rndis_host' at usb-0000:00:14.0-1, RNDIS device, 6a:a5:16:6f:d7:de

[ 2020.689059] rndis_host 1-1:1.0 enp0s20u1: renamed from usb0

[ 6545.219570] rndis_host 1-1:1.0 usb0: register 'rndis_host' at usb-0000:00:14.0-1, RNDIS device, ca:ce:0d:a3:5a:7f

[ 6545.232338] rndis_host 1-1:1.0 enp0s20u1: renamed from usb0

[ 8908.825257] rndis_host 1-1:1.0 usb0: register 'rndis_host' at usb-0000:00:14.0-1, RNDIS device, 66:be:e2:66:30:8f

[ 8908.839036] rndis_host 1-1:1.0 enp0s20u1: renamed from usb0

[ 9192.350331] rndis_host 1-2:1.0 usb0: register 'rndis_host' at usb-0000:00:14.0-2, RNDIS device, 8e:87:c6:7f:9d:9b

[ 9192.365760] rndis_host 1-2:1.0 enp0s20u2: renamed from usb0

[ 9568.107222] rndis_host 1-2:1.0 usb0: register 'rndis_host' at usb-0000:00:14.0-2, RNDIS device, a2:41:11:31:02:d8

[ 9568.121535] rndis_host 1-2:1.0 enp0s20u2: renamed from usb0

```

[Moderator edit: changed [quote] tags to [code] tags to preserve output layout. -Hu]

----------

## kurth4cker

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Its been a while but I think its 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Sorry but I don't understand this config. What is this? How can i find more info about that's file.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

kurth4cker,

Good.

```
 [ 403.470384] rndis_host 1-1:1.0 enp0s20u1: renamed from usb0 
```

So enp0s20u1 is your mobile phone.

Do 

```
ifconfig enp0s20u1 dhcpcd
```

to start the interface.

What does 

```
ifconfig
```

show now?

If enp0s20u1 is listed with an IP address, you should be good.

Warning: That enp0s20u1 name will change if you connect the phone to a different USB port.

-- edit --

That config option is a setting in the kernel configuration. Your kernel is good or you would not have enp0s20u1: renamed from usb0 in dmesg.

----------

## kurth4cker

Yeah it working. But it's not problem.

```

eno1: flags=4099<UP,BROADCAST,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        ether b4:b6:86:46:6d:07  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

enp0s20u2: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet 192.168.42.67  netmask 255.255.255.0  broadcast 192.168.42.255

        inet6 fe80::96fc:9c8e:47ef:33da  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x20<link>

        ether a2:41:11:31:02:d8  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 4812  bytes 3429999 (3.2 MiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 4072  bytes 781370 (763.0 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

lo: flags=73<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING>  mtu 65536

        inet 127.0.0.1  netmask 255.0.0.0

        inet6 ::1  prefixlen 128  scopeid 0x10<host>

        loop  txqueuelen 1000  (Local Loopback)

        RX packets 4  bytes 240 (240.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 4  bytes 240 (240.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

```

The problem is I haven't a wireless interface. And I can't connect wireless networks.

[Moderator edit: changed [quote] tags to [code] tags to preserve output layout. -Hu]

----------

## NeddySeagoon

kurth4cker,

Sorry, I misunderstood the problem.

Your wifi is 

```
02:00.0 Network controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8723DE 802.11b/g/n PCIe Adapter 
```

but there are no kernel drivers for the RTL8723DE by that name.

Run 

```
lspci -nnk
```

and post the output.

That will tell us the PCI Vendor and Device IDs. With that information, we can see if any drivers will bind to that device.

There is on github but lets not start with that. It appears to be made for an old kernel.

-- edit --

This driver looks more promising. It was modified 21 days ago.

----------

## kurth4cker

All lspci -nnk output:

```

00:00.0 Host bridge [0600]: Intel Corporation Atom/Celeron/Pentium Processor x5-E8000/J3xxx/N3xxx Series SoC Transaction Register [8086:2280] (rev 35)

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Atom/Celeron/Pentium Processor x5-E8000/J3xxx/N3xxx Series SoC Transaction Register [103c:832c]

   Kernel driver in use: iosf_mbi_pci

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Intel Corporation Atom/Celeron/Pentium Processor x5-E8000/J3xxx/N3xxx Integrated Graphics Controller [8086:22b1] (rev 35)

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Atom/Celeron/Pentium Processor x5-E8000/J3xxx/N3xxx Integrated Graphics Controller [103c:832c]

   Kernel driver in use: i915

   Kernel modules: i915

00:0b.0 Signal processing controller [1180]: Intel Corporation Atom/Celeron/Pentium Processor x5-E8000/J3xxx/N3xxx Series Power Management Controller [8086:22dc] (rev 35)

   Subsystem: Device [7270:8086]

   Kernel driver in use: proc_thermal

   Kernel modules: processor_thermal_device

00:13.0 SATA controller [0106]: Intel Corporation Atom/Celeron/Pentium Processor x5-E8000/J3xxx/N3xxx Series SATA Controller [8086:22a3] (rev 35)

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Atom/Celeron/Pentium Processor x5-E8000/J3xxx/N3xxx Series SATA Controller [103c:832c]

   Kernel driver in use: ahci

00:14.0 USB controller [0c03]: Intel Corporation Atom/Celeron/Pentium Processor x5-E8000/J3xxx/N3xxx Series USB xHCI Controller [8086:22b5] (rev 35)

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Atom/Celeron/Pentium Processor x5-E8000/J3xxx/N3xxx Series USB xHCI Controller [103c:832c]

   Kernel driver in use: xhci_hcd

00:1a.0 Encryption controller [1080]: Intel Corporation Atom/Celeron/Pentium Processor x5-E8000/J3xxx/N3xxx Series Trusted Execution Engine [8086:2298] (rev 35)

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Atom/Celeron/Pentium Processor x5-E8000/J3xxx/N3xxx Series Trusted Execution Engine [103c:832c]

   Kernel driver in use: mei_txe

   Kernel modules: mei_txe

00:1b.0 Audio device [0403]: Intel Corporation Atom/Celeron/Pentium Processor x5-E8000/J3xxx/N3xxx Series High Definition Audio Controller [8086:2284] (rev 35)

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Atom/Celeron/Pentium Processor x5-E8000/J3xxx/N3xxx Series High Definition Audio Controller [103c:832c]

   Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel

   Kernel modules: snd_hda_intel

00:1c.0 PCI bridge [0604]: Intel Corporation Atom/Celeron/Pentium Processor x5-E8000/J3xxx/N3xxx Series PCI Express Port #1 [8086:22c8] (rev 35)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1c.2 PCI bridge [0604]: Intel Corporation Atom/Celeron/Pentium Processor x5-E8000/J3xxx/N3xxx Series PCI Express Port #3 [8086:22cc] (rev 35)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1c.3 PCI bridge [0604]: Intel Corporation Atom/Celeron/Pentium Processor x5-E8000/J3xxx/N3xxx Series PCI Express Port #4 [8086:22ce] (rev 35)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1f.0 ISA bridge [0601]: Intel Corporation Atom/Celeron/Pentium Processor x5-E8000/J3xxx/N3xxx Series PCU [8086:229c] (rev 35)

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Atom/Celeron/Pentium Processor x5-E8000/J3xxx/N3xxx Series PCU [103c:832c]

   Kernel driver in use: lpc_ich

   Kernel modules: lpc_ich

00:1f.3 SMBus [0c05]: Intel Corporation Atom/Celeron/Pentium Processor x5-E8000/J3xxx/N3xxx SMBus Controller [8086:2292] (rev 35)

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Atom/Celeron/Pentium Processor x5-E8000/J3xxx/N3xxx SMBus Controller [103c:832c]

   Kernel driver in use: i801_smbus

   Kernel modules: i2c_i801

02:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8723DE 802.11b/g/n PCIe Adapter [10ec:d723]

   DeviceName: Tiffany

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company RTL8723DE 802.11b/g/n PCIe Adapter [103c:8319]

   Kernel modules: rtw88_8723de

03:00.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller [10ec:8168] (rev 15)

   DeviceName: Hanksville Gbe Lan Connection

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller [103c:832c]

   Kernel driver in use: r8169

   Kernel modules: r8169

```

Wifi driver:

```

02:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8723DE 802.11b/g/n PCIe Adapter [10ec:d723]

   DeviceName: Tiffany

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company RTL8723DE 802.11b/g/n PCIe Adapter [103c:8319]

   Kernel modules: rtw88_8723de

```

Quote tags swapped to code tags to preserve formatting -- NeddySeagoon

----------

## NeddySeagoon

kurth4cker,

First the bad news. There is no in kernel driver for your wifi.

However, rtw88_8723de is loaded and not working. How did you install that?

It looks like you need firmware too. That is provided in the linux-firmware package, so emerge that if you don't have it.

```
dmesg | grep -i firmware
```

will be interesting.

Any firmware loading issues need to be fixed.

-- edit --

After all that, there is kernel support. 

```
< >   Realtek 8723DE PCI wireless network adapter (NEW)
```

Sorry for the noise.

----------

## kurth4cker

Okey. Thanks. I installed gentoo-kernel directly.

Now I will install linux-firmware and reconfigure kernel for support my wireless driver. Is it true.

Should I install any other kernel eg gentoo-sources.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

kurth4cker,

You should only need linux-firmware to make the interface appear in 

```
ifconfig -a
```

The kernel module will need to be reloaded so it loads the firmware.

To make it work, you may need to add the correct kernel WiFi stack. Not the hardware driver, that's already there.

You will also need wpa_supplicant installed and configured to connect to encrypted WiFi networks.

----------

## Jaglover

I haven't read this thread and maybe I'm completely off, but there is something in kernel since 5.8 https://cateee.net/lkddb/web-lkddb/RTW88_8723DE.html

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Jaglover,

That's the entry I was expecting to find but startpage.com didn't return it. :(

----------

## dmpogo

If you are still playing with that, can you show the output of

rmmod  rtw88_8723de

modprobe rtw88_8723de  

dmesg | grep -A 5 rtw88_8723de

----------

## Goverp

I have an RTL8723DE.  There's a Gentoo ebuild for the driver somewhere, I guess on an overlay; AFAIR it downloads the module from Ubuntu or Debian or someone.  I get the source from Larry Finger's git web site; it's the latest version.  It must be near to getting into the kernel; Larry said that it was about to enter staging some 3 or 4 years ago! Larry's RealTek's semi-official conduit for posting builds.

Do a git clone, cd into the result, make and make install.

Building it under Gentoo can be a trifle annoying - by default make uses the source for the currently executing kernel.  Which is a pain if you're building a new kernel with new sources, as the "make" as above builds for the old sources.  The cure is to export KVER=<new kernel release string> before running make, e.g.  on my system at the moment

```
cd rtw88

git pull     # Keep up to date

export KVER=5.13.15-gentoo-hp

make

make install
```

<edit>I think the kernel version doesn't work - at least it didn't some while ago; it may be fixed now; I've posted a question on Larry's support thread.</edit>

----------

## Goverp

Yup, it's the same code, so the kernel version's the one to use, unless you get some weird new error and want to try the very latest code.

As an aside, a lot of RTL8723DE users (me included) have problems until they switch to the alternate antenna (see Larry's web site); the card expects two antenae, but HP only put one in their laptops, and it's plugged into the "other" socket, so you need to set the appropriate module config.

----------

## kurth4cker

Thanks for your help. My problem is solved.   :Smile: 

```

wlo1: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet 192.168.43.32  netmask 255.255.255.0  broadcast 192.168.43.255

        inet6 fe80::ed2f:4c6f:bd8c:e6ff  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x20<link>

        ether fc:01:7c:0a:17:01  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 1535  bytes 959312 (936.8 KiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 1536  bytes 237303 (231.7 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

```

My wifi is working now.

I installed only linux-firmware package and wpa_supplicant already installed. Thank everyone.

[Moderator edit: changed [quote] tags to [code] tags to preserve output layout. -Hu]

----------

